# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Viruses, Adware, Spyware, Hijackers  >  NEW DETECTION

## akram fattoum

help me please thanks

----------


## olejah

So... What's the core of the problem?

----------


## akram fattoum

helo olijah

google earth does not settle into and displays error 102 win

pure kaspersky does not detect and remove the trojan Trojan.Win32.Agent2.byu

help me thank you

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Try to scan computer with Dr.Web CureIt

----------

